# Handbag organizer



## magosienne (Feb 2, 2010)

I saw this on honeypot gifts, i thought it was cool. It's less expensive than a butler bag (you know, that big satchel bag with a plastic organizer inside) so if you're an organization freak or if you like to carry around your house, that's sure coming in handy.







32cm L x 19cm W x 6cm H. This one has 11 pockets !!






66cm Lx11 cm H. 14 expandable pockets.

Source &amp; more


----------



## LilDee (Feb 2, 2010)

Those things are great! I've been considering getting a PurseN (PurseN â„¢ - Beauty Starts Within) for my purse..

Same idea but they come in polkadots and in pink



Next time i have some money i'll have to get one to relieve the massive mess in my bag! haha

It's easy to switch bags with these too!


----------



## Lucy (Feb 2, 2010)

wow! thats so cool!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those things are great! I've been considering getting a PurseN (PurseN â„¢ - Beauty Starts Within) for my purse.. Same idea but they come in polkadots and in pink



Next time i have some money i'll have to get one to relieve the massive mess in my bag! haha

It's easy to switch bags with these too!

Wow! I am looking at those



Thanks for the suggestion ladies! My purse is a mess


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 15, 2010)

pursekets are cool!


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 19, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhh thanks....





Yesterday I purchased it ....what about it?


----------

